# Carved decorative pattern for a classic TV cabinet



## classicwoodworking (Aug 19, 2020)

Hello everyone, continues to be a new classic style TV cabinet that we made. There will be many videos on the details of this TV cabinet, hope everyone will continue watching my video


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

*wow - simply awesome !!*

.


----------

